# Action de dossier sur rpi



## Maxmad68 (31 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour
Je possède un raspberry pi, et je voudrais savoir si il est possible de créer des actions de dossier dessus comme sur mac.
Par action de dossier, j'entends que à la modification d'un dossier (ajout ou restriction de fichiers dans ce dossier), il lance un script shell que j'aurais paramétré.
Est-ce possible?
Merci d'avance

--
Maxmad68


----------



## bompi (31 Octobre 2014)

Il faudrait déjà savoir quel système tourne sur ton Pi.


----------



## Maxmad68 (1 Novembre 2014)

Raspbian


----------



## bompi (2 Novembre 2014)

Linux, donc.

Apparemment, _inotify_ devrait aider, au niveau du noyau.
Il y a une commande qui permet de l'utiliser : _inotifywait_.
Appremment, il existe aussi un _daemon_, _incrond_ qui ressemble à _cron_ mais qui est déclenché par des événements au niveau du système de fichiers.

Après, pour quelque chose de plus utilisable il faut regarder avec l'interface graphique que tu utilises (GNOME, KDE ou autre) si quelqu'outil sympathique a été développé.


----------

